
I made a crowd-sourced list of Android apps optimized for ChromeOS - ilrock_
https://madeforchromeos.com
======
ilrock_
Hi Hacker News!

A couple of days ago I received a Google Pixelbook and started trying out a
few different Android apps and I've realized that quite a few of them aren't
actually optimized for ChromeOS.

I started searching online and I wasn't able to find a compelling list that
could help me and other chromebook owners to get decent Android apps.

For this reason I made a spreadsheet a couple of days ago and got people from
reddit to help out and received about 70 contributions.

People on reddit started asking for something a bit more optimized than a
spreadsheet and this is why I created Made For Chrome OS.

Let me know what you guys think.

